# What are some of the most ridiculous arguments you’ve heard in BD.



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

List  some of the the most ridiculous arguments you’ve heard and then counter said argument.

Mine would be Kakazu can beat EMS Saskue since he can easily pull him out of Susanoo with tendrils and fought against Hashi and lived.

My response is: Kakazu’s tendrils are gettting negged the same Chidori Eiso that cut through the 8 tails and all of Kakazu’s attacks are getting walled by Susanoo and all his heart soul are being Enton Sniped. Also YOUNG OHNOKI fought against Madara and lived so it isn’t that impressive.


*My Bois*
@Buuhan
@Charmed
@Bonly
@Zero890

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Uhm well:
> 
> Pain, Obito, Konan, Sasori and Itachi are all well above Sannin level,
> Deidara, Kakuzu, Kisame IM0 can beat the Sannin 1 vs 1.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Winner!^^^

Oh kisame beats pein...
Kimmi beats pein....

Oh and sasori beating minato, ms sasuke, tsunade.

Ohhhhhhhh jesus just go look at argus and shinobi no kami wall of fails to see how bright these guys are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

The poster above me is butthurt hahaha >

well one of the most ridiculous is Tsunade is Top 10 strongest character in Narutoverse, I didn't see it here in NBD though.
also, BD GG is something that sounds ridiculous to me.
what else... that people actually believe a Boss Summon can solo kage tier characters, that's just ridicuolous.

Uhm, that's all I can think of right now :')


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

Tsunade can regrow a head after having it sniped off by Kamui

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## 1yesman9 (Feb 12, 2018)

Tsunade healing through Deidara nukes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Tsunade retards do say that^^ lmao its sad.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> The poster above me is butthurt hahaha >
> 
> well one of the most ridiculous is Tsunade is Top 10 strongest character in Narutoverse, I didn't see it here in NBD though.
> also, BD GG is something that sounds ridiculous to me.
> ...



At what?


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

KC said:


> sasori beating minato,


not my fault magnet release hard counters his fighting style :'3



KC said:


> ms sasuke,


he lost Orochimaru's buff, the CS, he lost a lot of stamina, even though his stamina with CS was comparable to Itachi's, actually lower than Itachi's, which isn't dat good to begin with, so for me Sasori simply outlasts him.




KC said:


> tsunade.


Like I said, she's not beating Hidan, so no need to argue for any other character that I would consider stronger than Hidan.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

"Because he is Hashirama" to counter every single thing:
Kamui? Won't work because he is Hashirama
Koto? Won't work because he is Hashirama
.
.
.
And the list goes on with every single jutsu/argument. Simply because he is Hashirama.

Of course, he is also the best sealing jutsu user, the best Taijutsu user, the fastest, the smartest, the one with the most chakra....etc etc
Because he is Hashirama. People actually get offended if you say Hashirama is not good/that special in something!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 12, 2018)

Iron sand being able to wall a bijuudama despite having no defensive capabilities and getting ragdolled with ease by a BOS Sakura's punches is probably up there

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Never lost to you in a debate, don't recall engaging in either 3 except tsunade and I stopped after myself and numerous realized.....


Charmed said:


> not my fault magnet release hard counters his fighting style :'3
> 
> 
> he lost Orochimaru's buff, the CS, he lost a lot of stamina, even though his stamina with CS was comparable to Itachi's, actually lower than Itachi's, which isn't dat good to begin with, so for me Sasori simply outlasts him.
> ...



Yeah the tsunade claim alone should stop me but I said it once here goes again...

Its 2018 and peeps obviously haven't read the manga...




Charmed said:


> not my fault magnet release hard counters his fighting style :



It doesn't, I've explained why I a previous thread and never got a response back from either you or somebody else.



Charmed said:


> he lost Orochimaru's buff, the CS, he lost a lot of stamina, even though his stamina with CS was comparable to Itachi's, actually lower than Itachi's, which isn't dat good to begin with, so for me Sasori simply outlasts him.



Ms sasuke doesn't need it... He's stronger without it and his stamina increased. the guy was spamming ms techs like crazy for like 3 different major fights in a row.


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

narut0ninjafan said:


> being able to wall a bijuudama


well if Suigetsu with just water could wall it, I suppose Iron should do the trick among many other things :')


----------



## 1yesman9 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hussain said:


> "Because he is Hashirama" to counter every single thing:
> Kamui? Won't work because he is Hashirama



Honestly if Kishi wrote it, Kakashi would probably chakra exhaust before he could get through Hashi's aura or something.


----------



## oiety (Feb 12, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Mine would be Kakazu can beat EMS Saskue since he can easily pull him out of Susanoo with tendrils and fought against Hashi and lived



Who said this lmao, that's out of this world.

OT: Forgot who said it, but I vaguely recall seeing an "Itachi was holding back, he could've soloed SM Kabuto on his own if he was fighting to kill."

Dumb for obvious reasons but I'll lay it out anyway.

Tsukuyomi->Blindness
Amaterasu->Oral rebirth
Totsuka->arrow dodging sage sensing
Susano'o->Manda 2

Meanwhile, he can't, or it'd take him a greater length of time to break out of the Mugen Onsa on his own, not to mention the Hakugeki. I even doubt he could get Izanami off without Sasuke being there.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

I would appreciate it if you didn’t  include the name of the person who posted said argument since that’s kinda shaming them.

Also I see nothing wrong with that argument and you didn’t post a counter for it either.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> Honestly if Kishi wrote it, Kakashi would probably chakra exhaust before he could get through Hashi's aura or something.


No, it won't.
I don't remember Kishi hesitating to have Kaguya's arm getting severely injured by Kamui.
Same character that could fart and kill a thousand Hashirama.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Iron sand being able to wall a bijuudama despite having no defensive capabilities and getting ragdolled with ease by a BOS Sakura's punches is probably up there



Lets not forget IS having a better defense then susanoo oh....and it has a more powerful attack then the PS slash.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> well if Suigetsu with just water could wall it, I suppose Iron should do the trick among many other things :')



Suigetsu was knocked out by it. He didn't wall it, he just survived it

Iron sand has no defensive feats, and if it had defensive capabilities Sasori probably would have used them instead of letting himself get finessed by Sakura


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

KC said:


> It doesn't, I've explained why I a previous thread and never got a response back from either you or somebody else.


Oh I'm sorry I was just too busy to read your posts, but it actually seems you have enough time to stalk me, which is actually kinda nice, though pitiful at the same time.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 12, 2018)

That Kakashi will use the fanon Kamui-gouge or lolkamui on someone despite only trying that in two isolates incidents in the manga despite having the ability to do it to anyone he fought since the did inning of immortals arc. 

But then any other hypothetical, common-sense tactic proposed for a different character is ooc and headcanon. 



Everyone that came to my thread to say Rasa is weak because Orochimaru could beat him. 

The 10,000 shitty arguments I've gotten for how Hiashi just can't fight a Kage level character. But hype! But portrayal! But tiers! But feats! But I-dont-wanna-believe-you-even-though-I-have-no-actual-counter! 

Of note were that the Juubi's tail was not that big or that strong so was easy to deflect and then when someone argued Hinata didn't actually see the Juubi getting absorbed and only guessed Obito absorbed it after the fact based on the color of his chakra.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

The sound 4 being able to beat elite jounins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

VOTE Sasuke/Naruto beating the likes of Part 1 Kakashi. Even Tsunade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2018)

I can't think of nothing specific off the top of my head but most of them would be things said by Hardcore fanboy/wankers of characters and hardcore haters/downplayers of characters.

So insert quotes from Charmed regarding Tsunade and Sasori, Troy with Kisame and Tsunade, Hussain with Hashi and Itachi and Madara and Sasuke and Minato and Naruto and Jiraiya+etc, Muh boy and Rinnegan users, Ultra and Hiashi, Santoryu+CF+Ryu with the Masters, Bats with the Uchiha,  Silnaemm and 90 percent of what he post, etc.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Suigetsu was knocked out by it. He didn't wall it, he just survived it


He walled the BD taking all the damage himself and it didn't go past him to damage Karin, Sasuke nor Suigetsu.



narut0ninjafan said:


> Iron sand has no defensive feats, and if it had defensive capabilities Sasori probably would have used them instead of letting himself get finessed by Sakura


Sasori was just going offensive with them, they were the ones playing defensive, not Sasori, he barely needed to move, couse he had control over the battle the entire time.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

Kimimaro being a strong kage level character

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Oh I'm sorry I was just too busy to read your posts, but it actually seems you have enough time to stalk me, which is actually kinda nice, though pitiful at the same time.



Concession accepted. nough said cupcake.

Also stalk? lmao its a forum and we both happen to post in the sane section.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 12, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I can't think of nothing specific off the top of my head but most of them would be things said by Hardcore fanboy/wankers of characters and hardcore haters/downplayers of characters.
> 
> So insert quotes from Charmed regarding Tsunade and Sasori, Troy with Kisame and Tsunade, Hussain with Hashi and Itachi and Madara and Sasuke and Minato and Naruto and Jiraiya+etc, Muh boy and Rinnegan users, Ultra and Hiashi, Santoryu+CF+Ryu with the Masters, Bats with the Uchiha,  Silnaemm and 90 percent of what he post, etc.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I can't think of nothing specific off the top of my head but most of them would be things said by Hardcore fanboy/wankers of characters and hardcore haters/downplayers of characters.
> 
> So insert quotes from Charmed regarding Tsunade and Sasori, Troy with Kisame and Tsunade, Hussain with Hashi and Itachi and Madara and Sasuke and Minato and Naruto and Jiraiya+etc, Muh boy and Rinnegan users, Ultra and Hiashi, Santoryu+CF+Ryu with the Masters, Bats with the Uchiha,  Silnaemm and 90 percent of what he post, etc.



Where's the GOAT emoji when needed?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> Kimimaro being a strong kage level character


I lose brain cells every time I come by to see this stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

I have already posted my argument here before that Kakuzu beats EMS Sasuke (before recent chapter) with extreme difficulty. Hebi Sasuke isn't much of a problem- September 23,2013


...uh what? How the hell does Kakuzu beat pre-chapter 647 EMS Sasuke? He has nothing to get past Sasuke's Ribcage Susano'o, much less Complete and Final versions. His Doton Domu is fodder for Sasuke's raiton, his hearts are easily blitzed by Sasuke or Aoba, and Sasuke has multiple speed and ninjutsu advantages over him.
Susanoo without legs isn't hard to deal with for Kakuzu. As proven that Gaara can pull the user out of the Susanoo, Kakuzu can do the same thing.



Or he can just strike Futon into the vertebrae area of the Susanoo like Danzo did to split the body.

While in Susanoo, Sasuke can't use his Raiton to his advantage as the Susanoo highly slows his movement speed. He can't use his shunshin feats while inside Susanoo. From Deidara's fight, I don't remember the number on top of my head, but the limit as how far chidori shinso can extend is not long enough to counter Kakuzu's long range mode.

And did you seriously just say Aoda speed blitzes Kakuzu?

Hebi Sasuke is too much for Kakuzu too. CS2, regeneration, Manda, and the same elemental and speed advantages.
The only type of elemental advantage Hebi Sasuke has on Kakuzu is Kirin. But Sasuke cannot create the climate by himself as it required all of his chakra plus with the help of Itachi's Amaterasu burning the area to create the climate for Kirin. 

Without Kirin, Gian > Chidori. Zukoku > Fireballs. Atsugai > his Raiton.

Genjutsu is broken out by any of alive heart.

Speed difference is not too much, Sasuke is only 0.5 faster in the databook from Kakuzu.

Kakuzu is a Mid-Mid Tier Akatsuki, while Hebi Sasuke was able to beat a Mid-High Tier Akatsuki like Deidara.
What is a *mid-mid* tier?

Are you trying to say that Deidara > Kakuzu? Because that is definitely not true.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 12, 2018)

"X wins because they're a Sannin"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 12, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> "X wins because they're a Sannin"


Are you going to include some of your own arguments? Or is this just you deciding to weirdly fixate on The Sannin, again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> He walled the BD taking all the damage himself and it didn't go past him to damage Karin, Sasuke nor Suigetsu.



And he got knocked out in the process. I don't see how iron sand could do the same when it was getting ragdolled by Sakura, unless you think her BOS punches pack more power than a bijuudama



Charmed said:


> Sasori was just going offensive with them, they were the ones playing defensive, not Sasori, he barely needed to move, couse he had control over the battle the entire time.



His most powerful puppet got destroyed pretty easily, iron sand's supposed defensive capabilities would have come in very handy at that point if it had any

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

*It absorbs 9FRS or Indra's arrow*.

said: ↑ No stated limit on Daikodan's absorption abilities. The stronger the technique is, the stronger it becomes.


BSM Naruto doesn't need jutsu to win.


Instead of who's that Pokemon let's play who's that poster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Feb 12, 2018)

@Batzzaro29 and his "amaterasu doesn't produce heat" thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> @Batzzaro29 and his "amaterasu doesn't produce heat" thread



Oh my...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

OT:


Troyse22 said:


> "X wins because they're a Sannin"


^ This idea. When in fact the Sannin are the most underrated characters. 
> Itachi's fans have been whining for years "OMG, retcon, spy...blah blah blah" 
> Kisame's fans retcons, statements does not count

> Tsunade can't defeat VOTE1 Sasuke except if she got lucky and outlasted him. 

-----etc

1-Also, itachi defeat any character. If X character is not looking Amaterasu GG, if he is looking Genjutsu GG.
2- Hashirama defeat all Kages in history put together
3- Hashirama defeat all SA put together
4- Kamui GG (or any jutsu for that matter really that people think it will 1 shot)
5- Wood is so durable and its immune to everything (being destroyed, absorbed, teleported...etc)
6- Kisame is JJ Asspulldara's level
7- 7 Gates Gai is JJ Asspulldara's level
8- DMS Kakashi is stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke!!
9- itachi's Amaterasu is stronger than Sasuke's
10- Sasuke's legged Susanoo = BSM Naruto 
11- Anything about Kimmimaro defeating Sannin/Kage level characters
12- Kabuto's recovery ability is overrated imo. Although I won't say it's the most absurd things I have heard
12- Hashirama's statement "This guy is stronger than me" is only referring to his clone, not to the real one. Hashi's clone was the strongest in the SA at the time aside from the real Hashirama who is stronger than JJ Obito.

13- Hashirama is stronger than Adult Naruto, Sasuke, and fused Momoshiki. Because the strongest Naruto and Sasuke has is PS+Kurama fusion, a combo that Hashirama defeated, so he defeats them as well. Since Momoshiki and JJ Obito lost to that combo, therefore Hashirama is stronger than them as well.

14- Asspulldara is stronger than Kaguya, Hagorumo, and Momoshiki!
15- Tobirama's death has been retconned because we can't accept that he lost to Kin/Gin.
16- PS cannot be absorbed because it's no limit fallacy. Yagura's mirror can't be used as well because it's PS.

That's on top of my head for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2018)

Tobi being omnipotent was always one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

17- Yata Mirror can protect again any attack. Including the Juubi's TBB and anything that does not have SM in it - Munboy


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 12, 2018)

1. Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi.
2. Minato is on a higher level than itachi
3. Jiraiya is stronger than Orochimaru (including Edo Tensei)
4. Jiraiya can defeat Pein.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Coolest Guy! 2


----------



## Jinnobi (Feb 12, 2018)

The most absurd argument / belief that once had a degree of minority support was base Jiraiya > Itachi + Kisame. 
One has to be incredibly biased, be utterly tone deaf [i.e. incapable of "reading between the lines"], or just plain dense to believe such a thing -- yet, the theory had some loyal defenders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

speaking of battles

1- itachi > 3 Sannin at the same time
2- itachi > 5 Kages at the same time
3- itachi > SM Naruto & MS Sasuke

those were popular some point as well. 
At the time I thought no fanbase will ever come to be as bad as itachi's fanboys. Boy how I was wrong. 
little did I know about the upcoming things. We even reached freaking Kisame of all characters. 

Kisame > BSM Naruto/BM Minato, Sannin, Kages, itachi, Nagato...etc etc. 
who would have thought...


----------



## Jinnobi (Feb 12, 2018)

The most absurd theory I've ever witnessed posted - that _did NOT_ have a loyal following - is that Tsunade could regenerate her head, if it was lopped off. Not only does that defy all reason, logic, and intuition... it has almost zero evidence to support it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 12, 2018)

A few stand out for sure


FRS>Enton or Amaterasu due to "momentum"...Made even when Amaterasu moves forward as well 
Daikodan trumps all chakra ever including Indras fucking Arrow because Kisame says a vague statement 
Jmans cursive writing is faster than Amaterasu 
Gaaras gourd sand > PS slashes
Everyone in the entire franchise can flawlessly avoid genjutsu when Kishi went out of his way to portray otherwise
Knowledge magically qualifies someone to fight above their weight class despite the fact it helps nothing...Example being Kakashi vs A4...Where Kakashi cant even think prior to getting blitzed yet full knowledge magically allows him to compete

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

The ET Oro used brought back Minato & Hiruzen at full power, but only Hashirama & Tobirama were not brought back at full power. 
Because Tobirama said "this time we are almost at full power unlike the last" or something along those lines. Since Minato and Hiruzen were not summoned previously, then that must mean the statement "almost" does not include them. 


I remember debating Grimjo as well, and he said Minato does not have clones jutsu/can't use them. He was only able to do so
because the ET gave him enough chakra to use the clone. Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jinnobi (Feb 12, 2018)

Itachi's limit of power - and what that power is capable of - is difficult to gauge, as Zetsu hyped him to godlike levels of power, and there's nothing really there to contradict that. Itachi is like a Rorschach test: what you think he is or is not capable of says more about the person than it does about the characer.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Daikodan trumps all chakra ever including Indras fucking Arrow because Kisame says a vague statement




I'll get the direct post give me s minute


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2018)

Lmao nvm I already posted it here.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2018)

People thinking ET gives you actual unlimited amount of chakra, and then we see utterly retarded argument about how X character will spam the hell out of Y jutsu nonstop for 24/7. (usually itachi making his eye a flamethrower for Amaterasu, or Susanoo for days) 


Also, when people ignore ET regenerating when X character (mainly Hashirama), and make it out so the character will die if s/he was attacked because they can't admit that this X character can't win because of the lack of sealing jutsu.


----------



## Topace (Feb 12, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> A few stand out for sure
> 
> Gaaras gourd sand > PS slashes


I mean he blocked 5 at once so...



*Spoiler*: _lul_ 



Don't we just love feats. Some characters can't relate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 12, 2018)

Topace said:


> I mean he blocked 5 at once so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He blocked 5 V3 slashes from a sandbagging madara

And he still got laid out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topace (Feb 12, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> He blocked 5 V3 slashes from a sandbagging madara
> 
> And he still got laid out


Wait now that I read that again. Someone actually said gaara sand> PS? Here I thought you where talking about his clones. I concede. Gaara isn't block PS with out a shit ton of sand.

Tho I still stand with his Gourd sand> V1-3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Topace (Feb 12, 2018)

Iron Sand replicating gaara feats pound for pound just because it's "better quality".

Kisame being high kage.

Gaara being low kage.

Third Kazekage taking control of gaara sand from him

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Feb 12, 2018)

Jinnobi said:


> The most absurd theory I've ever witnessed posted - that _did NOT_ have a loyal following - is that Tsunade could regenerate her head, if it was lopped off. Not only does that defy all reason, logic, and intuition... it has almost zero evidence to support it.


Still trying to wrap my head around this one too.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 12, 2018)

Reading these is pretty fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 12, 2018)

> Katsuyu soloing Kage level shinobis
> Kisame having the ability to directly absorb ninjutsu through his skin
> Tsunade being nigh immune to all genjutsu
> Jiraiya getting rid of Amaterasu flames from his body by using his fire seal scroll
> Or sage mode users sensing chakra build up in the Sharingan which would allow them to avoid Mangekyou abilities..When none of them have ever shown such an ability
> Someone actually made an argument that ocular genjutsus won't work on Paths of Pain because of the rinnegans..Even though paths actually don't have the rinnegan rather have a projection
> One dude actually said that Jiraiya can Summon an army of toads

Reactions: Like 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sasori beats Orochimaru mid diff. This seems ridiculous, IS is dodged without problems and Manda with his speed makes Oro reach Sasori and destroy him with Kusanagi. And also the argument of "Kisame can beat Pain" Gakido alone cancels almost all the arsenal of Kisame that is Ninjutsu, Kenjutsu / Taijusu is useless, Kisame dies chewed by Cerberus.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> > One dude actually said that Jiraiya can Summon an army of toads



What's ridiculous about this argument? If anything I'd say it's ridiculous to assume he can't

Jiraiya can summon Shima who was able to summon an army of toads, if for some strange reason Jiraiya can't summon an army of toads himself he can just summon Shima and have her do it surely?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 12, 2018)

narut0ninjafan said:


> What's ridiculous about this argument? If anything I'd say it's ridiculous to assume he can't
> 
> Jiraiya can summon Shima who was able to summon an army of toads, if for some strange reason Jiraiya can't summon an army of toads himself he can just summon Shima and have her do it surely?


I find it hard to believe because Jiraiya has *no such feats*..Even against Pain..Shima also didn't summon an army of toads when Jiraiya fought Pain where it was most needed


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> I find it hard to believe because Jiraiya has *no such feats*..Even against Pain..Shima also didn't summon an army of toads when Jiraiya fought Pain where it was most needed


But she later does that exact thing... That's not even questioning Jiraiya's ability, it's questioning Shima. Which doesn't make much sense, if any.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 12, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> But she later does that exact thing... That's not even questioning Jiraiya's ability, it's questioning Shima. Which doesn't make much sense, if any.



Maybe she needs prep in order to summon multiple toads..Coz if she can randomly summon an army of toads out of the blue anytime then she couldve atleast saved Jiraiya's life..And by army I meant 20 to 30 toads at once and not by Shima..By Jiraiya himself..Someone claimed that he could do that


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

I forgot the "Tsukuyomi GG" that defeats Nagato.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 12, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> I forgot the "Tsukuyomi GG" that defeats Nagato.


*insert any of Itachi's moves* GG is the best thing ever to ever be a thing, ever. He was gonna GG the Akatsuki, too bad Kishit nerfed him with death.


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Maybe she needs prep in order to summon multiple toads..Coz if she can randomly summon an army of toads out of the blue anytime then she couldve atleast saved Jiraiya's life..And by army I meant 20 to 30 toads at once and not by Shima..By Jiraiya himself..Someone claimed that he could do that



Jiraiya can Summon Toads harder than Ken, Hiro and Bunta


----------



## MSAL (Feb 12, 2018)

That Jiraiya can beat Kisame and Itachi and any other reinforcements that would come his way, and yet later dies (twice) to 6 dead bodies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> *insert any of Itachi's moves* GG is the best thing ever to ever be a thing, ever. He was gonna GG the Akatsuki, too bad Kishit nerfed him with death.



He is invincible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 12, 2018)

Hit being stronger than Vegeta.

Oops, wrong forum .

Orochimaru beating 8th Gated Gai with Manda alone is still the craziest argument i've read here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MSAL (Feb 12, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> He is invincible



He puts Chuck Norris to shame. Death had to wait until Itachi was ready to off himself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 12, 2018)

Vote 1 sasuke and naruto being able to outspeed any respectable jonin much less a Kage level like Tsunade. Like what???


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 12, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> Jiraiya can Summon Toads harder than Ken, Hiro and Bunta


What does that even mean?? Harder than? When has Jiraiya ever summoned more than one boss summon?? I don't need your silly fanfic..If he could then he wouldve against Pain when Gamaken was getting raped


----------



## Tri (Feb 12, 2018)

Only thing I can recall specifically was someone claiming Sasori was not a Kage level shinobi despite wielding a literal Kage as a weapon


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 12, 2018)

Jiraiya can’t summon more than one Toad, when Shima can casually summon four giant toads, Naruto, and  Fukasaku.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> The poster above me is butthurt hahaha >
> 
> well one of the most ridiculous is Tsunade is Top 10 strongest character in Narutoverse, I didn't see it here in NBD though.
> also, BD GG is something that sounds ridiculous to me.
> ...



I’d say Boss Summons can beat Low Kage though due to there sheer size and power of justu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> I’d say Boss Summons can beat Low Kage though due to there sheer size and power of justu.


Rasa is known for being low Kage, yet he could deal with Shukaku easily.
Hidan is low Kage and he defeated a Perfect Jinchuuriki.
Rusty Tsunade got rid of Manda in 1 second.

Boss summons are no trouble for Kage tiers, they might be for Jounin though, couse most jounin don't have huge AoE nor hax, nor dangerous jutsu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Jiraiya can’t summon more than one Toad, when Shima can casually summon four giant toads, Naruto, and  Fukasaku.


couse he actually can't. Shima is one of those Elder Toads, kinda like the Queen of Myobokuzan, Jiraiya more like a pawn, that coudn't even master SM even though he's been training for like 30 years or so.


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 12, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> He is invincible


All hail our Solo King, Lord Itachi.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 12, 2018)

Katsuyu is the one who threw Gamabunta's tanto because we didn't see Tsunade lift it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 12, 2018)

This thread might even be better than my unpopular/controversial opinion thread. 

The Sannin are _"around the same level"_ is a statement that is said to raise Tsunade to the level of Jiraiya and Orochimaru, but then immediate back-pedalling occurs and we see _"although Jiraiya is a little higher"_ just so he won't canonically be below Itachi like Orochimaru is. They are either on the same level or they are not, pick one. 

The title "sannin" is a magical jutsu that no one knows what it actually does but it more than likely defeats whatever jutsu or opponent it is against.

Tsunade being stronger than the Akatsuki bar the dojutsu trio.

Tsunade's "regeneration" = "immortality and invulnerability to all forms of physical damage".

Tsunade will literally not die in battle because she said "I won't die in battle".

Tsunade is the strongest of the Gokage.

Kisame is an elite Jonin.

Kisame will get negged by Kurenai because he was caught in her genjutsu, but Jiraiya and Tsunade will not be negged by Itachi's canonically superior Sharingan genjutsu despite the same (even worse) happening to Orochimaru.

Kisame needs to absorb biju-level chakra to use his jutsu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

Topace said:


> Iron Sand replicating gaara feats pound for pound just because it's "better quality".


 why would Sand be harder than Iron? let alone Gathered Iron.
Why would Sand that is not even a K.G, be superior to  K.G like Jiton, LMAO!




Topace said:


> Third Kazekage taking control of gaara sand from him


Not my fault you don't understand Sand is made mostly of Diamagnetic Materials that are repelled by a Ferromagnetic field like Sandaime's.
This means Gaara can't touch Sasori nor the 3rd Kazekage as long as the Magnetic field is active, but the IS can go through Gaara's sand not because of it's high piercing abilities but because it simply repelles it. What else does Gaara have besides playing with Sand?

Also, according to Gaara himself, he creats sand from the minerals underground, a small quantity of this minerals actually have iron, so that's why part of Gaara's sand can be controlled by the 3rd Kazekage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charmed (Feb 12, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> IS is dodged without problems


nope, unless he's a skilled Puppet Master like Chiyo, Oro doesn't have hypersonic reflexes to dodge IS, I'm sorry he doesn't.



Zero890 said:


> Manda with his speed


Negged by Rusty Tsunade with a sword that doesn't even belong to her.
Satetsu Kesshu GG.



Zero890 said:


> destroy him with Kusanagi


Kusanagi gets Magnetized, then it is used to kill Oro. Now Kusanagi obeys Sasori not Oro.

See? Sasori wins Mid Diff.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> What does that even mean?? Harder than? When has Jiraiya ever summoned more than one boss summon?? I don't need your silly fanfic..If he could then he wouldve against Pain when Gamaken was getting raped


IIRC Jiraiya needed to build up chakra to summon the two sage toads, plus i think he saw one toad boss summon as enough to buy him time. Why destroy his focus to summon another boss toad and waste chakra he needed? Im not saying he can summon all the toads at one time, but it stands to reason to assume he can summon multiple isin't a hard inference.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 12, 2018)

The dumbest thing I have heard is that the Sannin aren't equal when they have been stated multiple times to be so.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> > Katsuyu soloing Kage level shinobis
> > Kisame having the ability to directly absorb ninjutsu through his skin
> > Tsunade being nigh immune to all genjutsu
> > Jiraiya getting rid of Amaterasu flames from his body by using his fire seal scroll
> ...



-like, 50% of Katsuyu or something like that? 
-kisame absorbed a ration through his skin
-Tsunade's healing should repair the damage and fatigue of genjutsu, assuming she has byakugou on or that she has the brainpower left to start creation rebirth
-Edo Nagato, in base, sensed a build up of MS chakra in Itachi, but sage mode won't? Kabuto avoided an amaterasu aimed at his foot, but not by sensing?


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> What does that even mean?? Harder than? When has Jiraiya ever summoned more than one boss summon?? I don't need your silly fanfic..If he could then he wouldve against Pain when Gamaken was getting raped



Jiraiya can Summon the two toads more difficult to summon from Myobokuzan AT THE SAME TIME and is literally an expert in Summon, so much that he can summon Gamabunta effortlessly and to others as if nothing. However he can not do the same thing that Shima did with his minimal effort ... but it's so ridiculous that it's impossible "because Jiraiya did not do it in his battle against Pain" BUT Shima did not either lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Feb 12, 2018)

Charmed said:


> nope, unless he's a skilled Puppet Master like Chiyo, Oro doesn't have hypersonic reflexes to dodge IS, I'm sorry he doesn't.



IS has nothing to do with the puppets, that's a Jutsu that of Gaara or Rasa, but for you that is a hidden artifact of the puppet that only Chiyo can know that exists because she is a "Puppet master" ... Yes, Oro dodges that easily.



Charmed said:


> Negged by Rusty Tsunade with a sword that doesn't even belong to her.
> Satetsu Kesshu GG.



You completely ignore the situation ... repeat that part again. 



Charmed said:


> Kusanagi gets Magnetized, then it is used to kill Oro. Now Kusanagi obeys Sasori not Oro.
> 
> See? Sasori wins Mid Diff.



Underground attack GG, Manda can also dodge all IS attacks without problems and get to Sasori GG.



Charmed said:


> See? Sasori wins Mid Diff.



Not even in your best dreams Sasori is winning mid diff.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Vote 1 sasuke and naruto being able to outspeed any respectable jonin much less a Kage level like Tsunade. Like what???





Charmed said:


> Rasa is known for being low Kage, yet he could deal with Shukaku easily.
> Hidan is low Kage and he defeated a Perfect Jinchuuriki.
> Rusty Tsunade got rid of Manda in 1 second.
> 
> Boss summons are no trouble for Kage tiers, they might be for Jounin though, couse most jounin don't have huge AoE nor hax, nor dangerous jutsu.



True but so would say Rasa is low Kage Base day off of that post from Ultrafragor. Oh yeah and your example does out low Kage abive boss summons.

I guess I’ll town down Boss Summons to Elite Jounin level? Mostly Mid Jounin if the summoner isn’t that skilled and don’t provide extra chakra for the Boss summon to use justu with.

Also aren’t Vote 1 Saskue and Naruto closely scaled to CS2 Sound 4 who were getting handled by two tired FODDER Jounin lmfao.

So that puts Vote1 Sasku and Naruto below Jounin level in speed.
@Buuhan


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh, a good one always comes from an Obito v Itachi thread.

 Like once when someone tried to argue Obito is a weak coward no more dangerous than Hidan.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 12, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> True but so would say Rasa is low Kage Base day off of that post from Ultrafragor. Oh yeah and your example does out low Kage abive boss summons.
> 
> I guess I’ll town down Boss Summons to Elite Jounin level? Mostly Mid Jounin if the summoner isn’t that skilled and don’t provide extra chakra for the Boss summon to use justu with.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. Sometimes however people think that sasuke and naruto in vote 1 can somehow handle jonin level ninjas on their own.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 12, 2018)

> DMS kakashi can beat Hiruzen probably but it go the other way around . Hiruzen is more powerful than the previouskage according to databook . So way better SM Hashirama . Enma punched nine tails like nothing , which leads me to believe he could trip susanoo . Not to mention hiruzen has to have a reaction speed near minato to be considered a god or above . So kamui would be reacted to probably .Shintenshin and Kage mane would be hax





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kisame underestimation is seriously high on here imo*. Kisame's sharks counter preta's ability of absorbing ninjutsu and stalemates . *Samehada has reacted to V2 Bee , something which dwarfs pain in speed feats*. His superhuman strength greater than guy who had a steel hard body and punch speed faster than Lightning at just his 30% power will utterly wreck all the paths in physicality and taijutsu . *Kisame's full strength would be higher than A and B combined considering he survived a lariat with killing intent without samehada*. Asura's weapons and missiles wouldnt pierce through. Water dome captures and drowns the paths when preta path is taken care of. Kisame uses shark bomb which absorbs chakra and gets bigger and drains deva out of chakra, and samehada gives him immunity to almost all attacks since he said he has no weak spots in that form . He literally becomes a tailed beast and has infinite stamina , so he heals from all wounds and injuries and stays fresh , until nagato runs outta chakra or kisame blitz him before he gets to that point.




*Itachi has taijutsu above 8th gate guy as guy didnt try to fight him but rather stall time until the entire ANBU arrived*. He was faster than 5th gate with 1% strength. Fo the math.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Beyonce (Feb 12, 2018)

.


Troyse22 said:


> Kisame could beat an army of Tsunade's or Sakura's with low diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 12, 2018)

Beyonce said:


> .


Lol this thread is getting spicier.


----------



## Beyonce (Feb 12, 2018)

Around when I first joined, I remember a lot of people arguing VoTE 1 Sasuke beats Tsunade


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 12, 2018)

Shark said:


> This thread might even be better than my unpopular/controversial opinion thread.
> 
> The Sannin are _"around the same level"_ is a statement that is said to raise Tsunade to the level of Jiraiya and Orochimaru, but then immediate back-pedalling occurs and we see _"although Jiraiya is a little higher"_ just so he won't canonically be below Itachi like Orochimaru is. They are either on the same level or they are not, pick one.
> 
> ...


She is stronger bar the dojutsu trio. Tsunade is practically immortal as long as she has chakra in her seal for creation rebirth. Tsunade states she won't die in battle with the seal because it basically negs fatal damage (stabbed by two susanoo swords). Tsunade is the strongest of the Gokage when it comes to physical strength. So no its not ridiculous. If it was said they are equal that means they are no if ands or buts.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 12, 2018)

Shark said:


> The Sannin are _"around the same level"_ is a statement that is said to raise Tsunade to the level of Jiraiya and Orochimaru, but then immediate back-pedalling occurs and we see _"although Jiraiya is a little higher"_ just so he won't canonically be below Itachi like Orochimaru is. They are either on the same level or they are not, pick one.


True enough 


Shark said:


> Kisame needs to absorb biju-level chakra to use his jutsu.


People dont actually do this as far as i have seen tho

Its just people get ACCUSED of thinking this when thats not even remotely what they are saying

My stance on it is that yes Kisame can use Dome, Daikodan, and 1000 sharks under his own power, but it wouldnt be quite as powerful as when they were used in canon due to Kisame being amped to absolute HELL when he used Dome, and him being amped (although significantly less so) when he used Daikodan and 1000 sharks

Basically i believe Amped Kisame>Base Kisame 

Sue me 



The_Conqueror said:


> *Kisame underestimation is seriously high on here imo*. Kisame's sharks counter preta's ability of absorbing ninjutsu and stalemates . *Samehada has reacted to V2 Bee , something which dwarfs pain in speed feats*. His superhuman strength greater than guy who had a steel hard body and punch speed faster than Lightning at just his 30% power will utterly wreck all the paths in physicality and taijutsu . *Kisame's full strength would be higher than A and B combined considering he survived a lariat with killing intent without samehada*. Asura's weapons and missiles wouldnt pierce through. Water dome captures and drowns the paths when preta path is taken care of. Kisame uses shark bomb which absorbs chakra and gets bigger and drains deva out of chakra, and samehada gives him immunity to almost all attacks since he said he has no weak spots in that form . He literally becomes a tailed beast and has infinite stamina , so he heals from all wounds and injuries and stays fresh , until nagato runs outta chakra or kisame blitz him before he gets to that point.


What fever dream is this "logic" from 


The_Conqueror said:


> *Itachi has taijutsu above 8th gate guy as guy didnt try to fight him but rather stall time until the entire ANBU arrived*. He was faster than 5th gate with 1% strength. Fo the math.


I vaguely remember this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 12, 2018)

Beyonce said:


> .


Please refrain from including the persons name.

Also it’s common knowledge Troyse is a diehard Kisame Wanker.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Beyonce said:


> .



Neither of them can counter waterdome


----------



## Beyonce (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Neither of them can counter waterdome


Think about it for a minute. An army of Tsunades and Sakuras.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 13, 2018)

Just read that in the *video game*, Sasuke destroys his own CT by jumping high into the air and using his Susano. Something I've said Itachi could do - something I've said 4 years. Feels good to have some kind of *confirmation*,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Just read that in the *video game*, Sasuke destroys his own CT by jumping high into the air and using his Susano. Something I've said Itachi could do - something I've said 4 years. Feels good to have some kind of *confirmation*,


Please tell me this isnt you


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't know the poster tho 



> Kisame pukes up Waterdome, merges with Samehada (Which canonically only takes a few seconds), grabs Itachi and *outswims* the *force of CT casually.*





> Assuming, in an unlikely scenario he does jump on his clay bird immediately,* Kisame flies up to him and one shots,* a la suiton





> 12. Obito Uchiha (Kamui)
> *13. Kisame Hoshigaki-Tailed Beast Without a Tail (Daikodan, Waterdome, Kisamehada, Samehada, 1000 feeding sharks)
> 14. Nagato Uzumaki-Third Six Paths (mobile, edo) (CT, CST, ST, Preta, Asura, BT)
> 15. Naruto Uzumaki (BSM)*





> *Possibly* night guy. *An attack that canonically almost killed an immortal would, by logic, kill Samehada or bring it near death*





> Kisame shit diffs Deva



Nagato and Kisame vs Madara


> Nagatoinforms Kisame he's going to be using his village busting CST, Kisame then protects himself in his Water Prison, which not even a group of kage level Shinobi could breach, not even close, nothing even suggests Kisame couldn't further strengthen this jutsu further by putting more chakra into it. While Kisame inevitably will probably go flying a gargantuan distance, he won't havesustained any damage while Madara's Clones, and Madara himselfand his PSwould have sustained massive damage
> Kisamethen re-enters the battlefield, Madara unsheathes his blade and prepares to end the battle, likely complimenting Kisame in his ability to survive such an attack with no visible damage. Kisame, who's now got crazy eyes going on, parrots Nagato's earlier sentiment that relics are better left in the ground. He activates his Daikodan, Madara then smiles and chastises Kisame for thinking a seemingly normal Suiton would hurt him. Kisame says nothing, but simply grins as Daikodan goes to work absorbing Susanoo, leaving Madara nearly defenseless, Madara is then hit a PS amped Daikodan and an Asura laser, literally vaporizing him and leaving nothing.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> I don't know the poster tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im more interested in that "video game confirmation" post than more of the endless baseless Kisame wank

I see enough of that that it doesnt phase me any more

Its also getting old now 

I MISS the itachi wankers

I long for a change


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 13, 2018)

Enma who almost shit his pants at Kusanagi is not breaking Samehada. *That would take power that Hiruzen simply isn't capable of wielding, i'm talking Indra's arrow+*


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Beyonce said:


> Think about it for a minute. An army of Tsunades and Sakuras.



So what does said army do in Waterdome?


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> I don't know the poster tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did enjoy writing that Nagato+Kisame vs EMS Madara fanfic, it was a good time, especially since I was baked out of my mind.

I stand by it though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nagato+Kisame vs EMS Madara *fanfic*





Troyse22 said:


> I stand by it though


Welp...


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Feb 13, 2018)

1. Heads are just sometimes backward because. 
2. PS > Jubi in Damage
3. PS >> 5 tailed beast in weight
4. PS >> Tailed Beast in durability.
5. Hashirama can tank 11 Sword TBB to the face.
6. Fire isn't hot. 
7.  Even though Minato, Kakashi, Tobirama, Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, Hiruzen, Gaara and Lee have all reacted to a JJ, reacting to Guy is an insane outlier somehow. 
8. If you even kinda think you could fight someone/ a group, that means you would definitely win. Even if you have been wrong in cannon. 
9. JJ Madara is >> Kaguya, fuck what the manga says. 
10. The Sharingan, a jutsu, counts as a base form. 
11. Minato isn't fast enough to threaten a Kage level no matter what all those actual Kage, Kage levels, whole countries, the data book says.
12. Konan had Rikudo tier chakra and kept bombs hidden for a month. 
13. 3 days to the land of iron and three days back is several months of Konan prepping.
14. Hashirama would beat all of Kabuto's Edo Tensei easily at the same time, because Hashirama.
15. Tobirama compared Naruto to Hashirama repeatedly during a fight because of Naruto's... penmanship? Paper work skills?
16. Madara with Rinnegan powers, Wood release, Hashi cell chakra boost, Rikudo Senjutsu, and a young Body = VotE EMS Madara because fuck it. 
17. The VotE blast radius means that it's stronger than CST even if it's much smaller and less deep.
18. Hashi can tank a CST if he is on the Golem.
19. Kisame can absorb all ninjutsu through his skin. Even if he says he can't and shows it.
20. Sasori is weak he lost to the main heroine and his grandmother he did not really want to kill that badly. 
21. ALL sand users of any type now have =to Gaara's speed and abilities. Because. 
22. Fuck the the people she hit, the combos she pulled off, the multiple statements of her skill and power by Shikaku, Jiraiya Madara, etc or the shit she has survived.
Tsunade is slow and weak. Because. 
23. Even if Orochimaru is stated not to be able to use sage mode he had it any way.
24. If your argument isn't going well yell "interception feat" at the top of your lungs until all the other feats go away too
25. A4 can dodge lariat with no Sharingan, and people slower than him can't even be seen by B easily. Everyone knows the Raikage's are the top speedsters when the Hokage aren't around, and that A4 is the fastest now.
Thus B is faster than A4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> 3. PS >> 5 tailed beast in weight


If you mean the Gobi...Then this is possible tbh


Hi no Ishi said:


> 4. PS >> Tailed Beast in durability.


Bar Bm construct kurama who is made of chakra, PS would be

For the same reasons that 50% BM Kurama>50% Kuramas body

They dont feel pain and dont have flesh which is much easier to damage than chakra is

I mean...Can you see sasuke using Eiso to cut off a susanoo arm or BSM kyuubi tail?

Cuz he cut off gyukis tail with it 


Hi no Ishi said:


> 14. Hashirama would beat all of Kabuto's Edo Tensei easily at the same time, because Hashirama.


To be fair, if they werent ETs he probably could provided he used SS real early

Anyone not named Madara is getting taken out in the crossfire


Hi no Ishi said:


> 18. Hashi can tank a CST if he is on the Golem.


No but he can in Hobi


Hi no Ishi said:


> 23. Even if Orochimaru is stated not to be able to use sage mode he had it any way.


He can use senjutsu chakra but cant enter SM actually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Great One (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi no Ishi said:


> 1. Heads are just sometimes backward because.
> 2. PS > Jubi in Damage
> 3. PS >> 5 tailed beast in weight
> 4. PS >> Tailed Beast in durability.
> ...


Fire is not "black" either.

Black fire = not hot.

Not to mention those "Black flams" barely burned trees surrounding Uchiha Hideout while Madara was burning Mokuton wood during his fight with gokage.

Hell Sasuke only used those "Black Flames" during vote 2 when he had nothing left to use.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Welp...



Let me rephrase, I stand by my opinions on how the fight would go.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

Remembered some of itachi's fanboys ridiculous arguments on how his Magatama (or whatever they are called) is as strong as TBB or FRS because itachi used it alongside them. 

or how itachi could have destroyed Nagato's CT on his own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MSAL (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Remembered some of itachi's fanboys ridiculous arguments on how his Magatama (or whatever they are called) is as strong as TBB or FRS because itachi used it alongside them.
> 
> or how itachi could have destroyed Nagato's CT on his own.




I remember Minato fanboys claiming he can just blitz whoever he wants at will, with his base speed, despite the fact we see one of his attempted blitz' on Bee results in Bee being able to predict/react to FTG with his sword.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

MSAL said:


> I remember Minato fanboys claiming he can just blitz whoever he wants at will, with his base speed, despite the fact we see one of his attempted blitz' on Bee results in Bee being able to predict/react to FTG with his sword.


Minato never intended to kill B tho.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Minato never intended to kill B tho.



Does that erase the fact it was an impasse moment?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

MSAL said:


> Does that erase the fact it was an impasse moment?


Yes, it does. Because had he wanted to kill him, he would have stabbed his neck right away, and won't wait for a little talk.
The same way he was slashing Obito.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Yes, it does. Because had he wanted to kill him, he would have stabbed his neck right away, and won't wait for a little talk.
> The same way he was slashing Obito.




They would've died at the same time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Feb 13, 2018)

-Old Hiruzen being a low Kage
-Minato is a mid Kage
-Tobirama is only sannin level
-Itachi is only sannin level
-Bee beating the three sannin at once
-Base Bee having enough strengh to break Susano'o
-Kisame is a High Kage level fighter
-Sasori defeats Minato.
-Gaara is beating Tobirama more times than not
....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 13, 2018)

Danzo being Low Kage.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Feb 13, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Vote 1 sasuke and naruto being able to outspeed any respectable jonin much less a Kage level like Tsunade. Like what???


That's probably Troyse's tomfoolery.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> tomfoolery


Tomfoolery 
Flabbergasted
Taint
And Moist are all some of my favorite words

They make me giggle

Reactions: Lewd 5


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tomfoolery
> Flabbergasted
> Taint
> And Moist are all some of my favorite words
> ...


lol moist


----------



## Braiyan (Feb 13, 2018)

No one has shown the ability to prevent being turned into a frog, therefore Jiraiya can oneshot by turning Kage level characters into frogs, despite never doing so against anyone of note, including Pain, the guy who killed him twice.


----------



## Shazam (Feb 13, 2018)

Sasori is High Kage Tier
Kisame is High Kage/Top Tier
Sasori beats Itachi
Kisame beats Pein
Tsunade would be the 2nd weakest Akatsuki member
Start of Shippuden Sakura is faster than Hiruzen
3T Sharingan genjutsu will GG Sannin level characters

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 1yesman9 (Feb 13, 2018)

jnikools said:


> Sasori is High Kage Tier
> Kisame is High Kage/Top Tier
> Sasori beats Itachi
> Kisame beats Pein
> ...



For the last one just change will with can and it's canonical.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shazam (Feb 13, 2018)

1yesman9 said:


> For the last one just change will with can and it's canonical.



'_Can_', would make a lot of statements true, not just the last statement I made. 

Thinking that all Uchiha in history (essentially) would beat the Legendary 3 due to 3T sharingan genjutsu is ridiculous.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kisame (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> People dont actually do this as far as i have seen tho
> 
> Its just people get ACCUSED of thinking this when thats not even remotely what they are saying


Some say he can't get the jutsu to be that big, others say he can't use it period.



> My stance on it is that yes Kisame can use Dome, Daikodan, and 1000 sharks under his own power, but it wouldnt be quite as powerful as when they were used in canon due to Kisame being amped to absolute HELL when he used Dome, and him being amped (although significantly less so) when he used Daikodan and 1000 sharks
> 
> Basically i believe Amped Kisame>Base Kisame
> 
> Sue me


That assumes that Kisame's jutsus can be altered in size/strength based on the amount of chakra he puts into it/has absorbed, not only has Kisame not shown such skill but there's no evidence that his jutsu have that unique characteristic. It's not like Yomi Numa which can be altered in size, etc.

Another thing is Kisame's dome is a *supportive *technique per databook, Itachi with low chakra levels can use 5 offensive MS techniques famous for costing chakra against Sasuke.

Heck, the dome itself is just a lake in the shape of a dome, he already can use the lake per canon with his 30% clone, so shaping it into a dome isn't as much "amping" as one might believe...

Kisame was not "amped" against Gai: He took _base Bee's_ Chakra not the Hachibi's, unless you believe it takes two panels for Samehada to suck out all of the Hachibi's chakra (something that was negated in the previous Bee vs Kisame fight). Kisame already has Biju level chakra in base (heck even his 30% clone had biju level chakra according to Neji) so I guess "base" Kisame could use a *bigger* Daikodan than the one he used with Bee's base chakra?


----------



## Azula (Feb 13, 2018)

Shark said:


> That assumes that Kisame's jutsus can be altered in size/strength based on the amount of chakra he puts into it/has absorbed, not only has Kisame not shown such skill but there's no evidence that his jutsu have that unique characteristic.



What... what even is this...

If someone has more chakra their jutsus will obviously increase in size, especially elemental jutsu.

Hinata, probably the most bottom tier character you can think of could blast away Juubi's tail when she got the powerful Kurama chakra.



Shark said:


> Kisame was not "amped" against Gai: He took _base Bee's_ Chakra not the Hachibi's



The Jinchuriki and the Bijuu are connected. Even more so in the case of perfect jinchuriki  *Sasuke grabbed Kurama's chakra while Naruto was in "base" in VOTE2. *



Shark said:


> unless you believe it takes two panels for Samehada to suck out all of the Hachibi's chakra



No, but it clearly took away a significant portion of both of their chakra as Bee collapsed while Samehada was biting him (for a significantly longer time compared to a brief hit in their previous match)



Shark said:


> Kisame was not "amped" against Gai:



Amped* and *Location advantage.

Kisame gets all the conditions right.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> If you mean the Gobi...Then this is possible tbh


nope all the ones Naruto roared away at once.



WorldsStrongest said:


> I mean...Can you see sasuke using Eiso to cut off a susanoo arm or BSM kyuubi tail?
> 
> Cuz he cut off gyukis tail with it


If kishi wrote it, yes. Strangely.
What has he not cut with it. 

JJ Madara lost more of his body to Sasuke in one swipe than the damage of Night Gai. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> To be fair, if they werent ETs he probably could provided he used SS real early


But they are ET and he doesn't use SS real early.
 But he also is going to block CST Jinton and c4 and c0 too from the outset because Hashirama.


WorldsStrongest said:


> No but he can in Hobi


That would be at least an attempt at reason. Even though we know it can only really survive a TBB is wood release shenanigans.


WorldsStrongest said:


> He can use senjutsu chakra but cant enter SM actually


Agreed. But to some those are the same thing.


Batzzaro29 said:


> Black fire = not hot.


Stated and shown no where. 
That in fact contradicts all the things it burned like, walls, arms, armor, trees, snakes, caves, and all the people and sources that say it is both fire and hot.


Batzzaro29 said:


> Not to mention those "Black flams" barely burned trees surrounding Uchiha Hideout while Madara was burning Mokuton wood during his fight with gokage.


And yet the whole dang forest caught fire. And then the fire dragons (which apparently can't be fire either of course)
Heated up the sky even more.


Batzzaro29 said:


> Hell Sasuke only used those "Black Flames" during vote 2 when he had nothing left to use.



And? Relevance?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 13, 2018)

2009-2011 Battledome. Look up any thread from then involving Tsunade, they range from Tsunade being just below Kabuto in power to Tsunade being beaten by Shino, Part 1 Lee, Part 1 Sasuke and Tsunade being physically weaker than A4 lol.

I also remember the days where people thought no one could touch A4 because they would be electrocuted and killed by his Raiton Armour.

Itachi fans claiming that he could take on all three Sannin at once or Totsuka blitz just about every ninja in the verse, even Minato, was always frustrating too. 

More recently I saw Charmed claim that Sasori was a medical ninja, which I found funny. 

And then I saw Troyse claim that Kisame can beat Nagato, but I’m pretty sure he’s just a troll poster so maybe that was a joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 13, 2018)

jnikools said:


> Sasori is High Kage Tier



I know who this was from hehe...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 13, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> More recently I saw Charmed claim that Sasori was a medical ninja, which I found funny.



I have to see this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 13, 2018)

Braiyan said:


> No one has shown the ability to prevent being turned into a frog, therefore Jiraiya can oneshot by turning Kage level characters into frogs, despite never doing so against anyone of note, including Pain, *the guy who killed him twice*.



Twice? 

EDIT:

Wait, are you counting when he willed himself back to life?


----------



## Braiyan (Feb 13, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> Twice?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Wait, are you counting when he willed himself back to life?



Yup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 13, 2018)

Someone argued that Itachi could have solo'd Kabuto during their fight


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 13, 2018)

Big Mom said:


> Someone argued that Itachi could have solo'd Kabuto during their fight



A lot of famous itachi lovers have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Feb 13, 2018)

u can't touch A w/o being electrocuted.
hes covered in electricity

inconsistency is just that


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 13, 2018)

It's not inconsistency if it keeps happening.

Ay came into contact with Jūgo, Sasuke, Bee, Naruto, Madara, and Ohnoki yet never electrocuted any of them.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Feb 13, 2018)

The manga:
chakra Absorbtion makes Kisame stronger by his own claim.
Kisame fans: more biju chakra does not amp Kisame! 

The manga:
 biju chakra is so potent even a small amount can Tripple someone's abilities without a cloak.
Kisame fans: it didn't affect him unless he forms a cloak!

The manga:
C says water dome is made of a ton of biju chakra.
Kisame fans: he barely even used the biju chakra because he does not have to!

The manga:
We know biju chakra can be absorbed from base in cannon. We also know B and Naruto have their own supply of beast chakra still from their training. We have seen them both use it.
Kisame fans: it was just base B. Who barely has any chakra compared to Kisame! He drained so little chakra it only made B pass out and completely changes Kisame's body! 



I'm always in an odd position on this because Kisame is one of my favorite villains in any medium too.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 13, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> 2009-2011 Battledome. Look up any thread from then involving Tsunade, they range from Tsunade being just below Kabuto in power to Tsunade being beaten by Shino, Part 1 Lee, Part 1 Sasuke and Tsunade being physically weaker than A4 lol.



From those days you can also find Tsunade hitting 8th Gated Gai and beating him. However, of course, the 8th gate wasn't introduced. But she never showed Byakugo or insane resiliency and Gai had already showed the 7th gate.

So that argument was also kind of crazy. Tsunade has always been the character that has been in every "rated tier" , it's true . However, this does not only apply to her. Everybody save maybe Jiraiya was seen different before. 

This is the thread btw:



> _OHKO is all she needs. Gai, in all 8 gates, would be seriously powerful. But if he goes to the 8th gate, after that he dies. If Tsunade can dodge/evade his attacks, which she specializes in, than she'd simply have to wait until he exhausts himself out and dies. Then again, his speed is greatly magnified, so he most likely will get in several hits. He'd have to get close to Tsunade, and I'm sure she's fast enough to hit him with a OHKO punch when he's that close._
> 
> _Even if Gai goes all 8 Gates, I don't think he can do anything against Katsuyu. She's just too large, and even managed to tank a village-destroying Chou Shinra Tensei. Seems like she's mostly impervious to damage. Even if he does damage her, she'll probably split apart and reform. Zesshi Nensan decimates the field, and Souzou Saisei can probably tank most of Gai's damage to her._
> 
> _Tsunade takes this, mid/high-difficulty._



Looking back, is interesting how different things were.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Feb 13, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> I have to see this



Feast your eyes 



> haha!
> He's not just a Puppet Master.
> Puppet Masters don't have Immortal bodies, Sasori does.
> Puppet Masters don't have K.G (several K.G perhaps) under their sleevs, Sasori does.
> ...


----------



## Blaze Release (Feb 13, 2018)

1. 'Boss' summonings can defeat kage level opponents.


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 13, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> And then I saw Troyse claim that Kisame can beat Nagato, but I’m pretty sure he’s just a troll poster so maybe that was a joke.


Oh no he's pretty serious about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Oh no he's pretty serious about it



Can back it up....again if needed


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Can back it up....again if needed


Well that'd just mean more material for this thread

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kisame (Feb 13, 2018)

-Azula- said:


> What... what even is this...
> 
> If someone has more chakra their jutsus will obviously increase in size, especially elemental jutsu.
> 
> Hinata, probably the most bottom tier character you can think of could blast away Juubi's tail when she got the powerful Kurama chakra.


Kisame didn't have a chakra cloak around him.

Heck, if Kisame could use Biju strength, wouldn't that mean he would be as fast and strong as V2 Bee? 


> The Jinchuriki and the Bijuu are connected. Even more so in the case of perfect jinchuriki  *Sasuke grabbed Kurama's chakra while Naruto was in "base" in VOTE2.*


 
So you're saying Samehada in one-panel can drain Bee *and *the Hachibi of their chakra?

I thought Samehada can only absorb *visible chakra cloaks*. 


> No, _but it clearly took away a significant portion of both of their chakra_ as Bee collapsed while Samehada was biting him (for a significantly longer time compared to a brief hit in their previous match)


No.


> Amped* and *Location advantage.
> 
> Kisame gets all the conditions right.


It's a good thing Kisame can spit out a water source.

Now, I'll just copy paste the parts of my post that you ignored:

_"Another thing is Kisame's dome is a *supportive *technique per databook, Itachi with low chakra levels can use 5 offensive MS techniques famous for costing chakra against Sasuke.

Heck, the dome itself is just a lake in the shape of a dome, he already can use the lake per canon with his 30% clone, so shaping it into a dome isn't as much "amping" as one might believe...

Kisame already has Biju level chakra in base (heck even his 30% clone had biju level chakra according to Neji) so I guess "base" Kisame could use a *bigger* Daikodan than the one he used with Bee's base chakra?"_

Feel free to respond when you have an answer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Feb 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> List  some of the the most ridiculous arguments you’ve heard and then counter said argument.
> 
> Mine would be Kakazu can beat EMS Saskue since he can easily pull him out of Susanoo with tendrils and fought against Hashi and lived.
> 
> ...


Hebi Sauce can beat his Brother, coz he broke out from Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Can back it up....again if needed


I’d like to hear those arguements.


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 13, 2018)

Itachi>Nagato

Ems Sasuke>BM or BSM Naruto

Nagato>SM Naruto in sensing

Hidan>Kisame

SM Jiraiya<Base Ay


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 13, 2018)

Big Mom said:


> Someone argued that Itachi could have solo'd Kabuto during their fight


I’ve seen it claimed Itachi would beat Kabuto with ET

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 13, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> Hidan>Kisame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> Itachi>Nagato
> 
> Ems Sasuke>BM or BSM Naruto
> 
> ...



Well, Kisame was suggested to only be a tiny, tiny, miniscule fraction ahead of Kakashi in the unquestionable P1, who was elite Jonin
Hidan is at least Kage level since he took on a perfect jin

It's pretty clear Kisame is Elite Jonin level



Base Ay is featless, literally totally featless, any time he fights he always goes V1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I also remember the days where people thought no one could touch A4 because they would be electrocuted and killed by his Raiton Armour


Lol


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

I remember the days when people were saying
Obito > Minato
A > Minato
B > Minato

(although they still exist)


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I saw Troyse claim that Kisame can beat Nagato, but I’m pretty sure he’s just a troll poster so maybe that was a joke





Troyse22 said:


> Can back it up....again if needed





RahulPK04 said:


> *Well that'd just mean more material for this thread*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> Nagato>SM Naruto in sensing


Nagato has feats that put him peer to naruto at the very least

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nagato has feats that put him peer to naruto at the very least


like what? Sensing Kabuto who is connected to him directly via ET?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> like what? Sensing Kabuto who is connected to him directly via ET?


He sensed Kabuto across entire countries of distance through a barrier he set up for the express purpose of avoiding detection...The latter thing being the most important

Something Naruto, who also has country level sensing and was LITERALLY in dozens of countries at once thus exponentially increasing his sensory range(see where im going with the whole peer thing yet) didnt do

Its also something that none of kabutos other ETs managed...Including Mu...Who we know is a ridiculous sensor able to distinguish shinobi apart from where they come from via chakra and tell if people are directly related...

Nagato also has feats of preemptively sensing jutsu buildup...That thing Jman fans wish he had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> He sensed Kabuto across entire countries of distance through a barrier he set up for the express purpose of avoiding detection...The latter thing being the most important
> 
> Something Naruto, who also has country level sensing and was LITERALLY in dozens of countries at once thus exponentially increasing his sensory range(see where im going with the whole peer thing yet) didnt do
> 
> ...



perhaps you messed the part that Nagato & Kabuto's chakra is directly linked via ET? 

- Mu did not "know" who the ET user is. Also, we have never seen another ET "trying" to sense Kabuto and failing at it for you to
say no one else could do that.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 13, 2018)

Here’s one


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> perhaps you messed the part that Nagato & Kabuto's chakra is directly linked via ET?


Perhaps you missed the part where country levels of distance and barrier


Hussain said:


> Mu did not "know" who the ET user is


This doesnt matter in the slightest

Like not at all


Hussain said:


> Also, we have never seen another ET "trying" to sense Kabuto and failing at it for you to
> say no one else could do that


Irrelevent

As you keep blandly pointing out...Their chakra is apparently directly linked and weve seen Mu use his sensory abilities as an edo

Therefore if its as simple as "directly linked hurr" then Mu would have found him the instant he tried to sense anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

Welp, we will agree to disagree. As usual.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Welp, we will agree to disagree. As usual.



You're conceding because you can't refute his points, not because you "agree to disagree"

Get over yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> You're conceding because you can't refute his points, not because you "agree to disagree"
> 
> Get over yourself


Whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Whatever makes you sleep at night.





Troyse22 said:


> Get over yourself


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> You're conceding because you can't refute his points, not because you "agree to disagree"
> 
> Get over yourself



Wasn't going to say anything but welp HELLO! WE HAVE A WINNER.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh thought of another one I read from...someone

"Minato can react to 8g Gai mentally since he reacted to V2 Ay physically"



People love them outlier feats

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Get over yourself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 13, 2018)

It's LEVI-OOO-SAH not LEVI-OSAAAA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 13, 2018)

I've readd someone say Guzma is better than Giovanni.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> I've readd someone say Guzma is better than Giovanni.


As if that's even debatable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 13, 2018)

Hussain said:


> As if that's even debatable.



Indeed, it's not debatable. But people here are stubborn thinking Guzma has a chance against the mighty Giovanni and his Rhydon.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 13, 2018)

Shark said:


> It's LEVI-OOO-SAH not LEVI-OSAAAA


.


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2018)

The shade is strong with this thread. The worse one I've seen is that Daikodan>Indra's arrow, and Bijuudma's and shit


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nagato has feats that put him peer to naruto at the very least


No he doesn't.

The only thing close to that meant jack shit since he was only able to accomplish it due to being connected to Kabuto via Edo tensei. He was able to reverse track Kabuto when he emitted his chakra through their ET control tags. 

Naruto was able to sense the chakra of every one in his village while being able to distingiush between different chakra signatures as he noticed that Kakashi was dead, and  even showcasing _country_ leveling sensing

Those feats absolutely shit on anything Nagato has done in sensing, absolutely 

I agree Nagato is >>>>regular sensors, but saying he's superior to SM Naruto in sensing due to finding Kabuto via being directly linked to him is a laughable argument.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

Knight of Chaos said:


> The shade is strong with this thread. The worse one I've seen is that Daikodan>Indra's arrow, and Bijuudma's and shit



You mean the guy who was hyped up as the best Bijuu hunter in the Akatsuki, with a kit designed for bringing down Bijuu's can't counter a Bijuudama with a technique he states absorbs chakra from an attack, which is all Bijuudama is comprised of?

Must be a wanker and not common sense or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> No he doesn't.


Yes he does

Or rather

Not SM

But KCM for damn sure as they have nearly identical feats


Serene Grace said:


> The only thing close to that meant jack shit since he was only able to accomplish it due to being connected to Kabuto via Edo tensei


Which ive gone over still sets Nagato as a breed apart due to no other ET being capable of doing so across such a vast distance and through Kabutos barrier

Mu has insane feats in sensing as well and he was also connected to Kabuto and made avid use of his sensory abilities, yet never found kabuto 


Serene Grace said:


> I agree Nagato is >>>>regular sensors, but saying he's superior to SM Naruto


I never said superior

I said peer to


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

@Levi Ackerman you do know you keep taking away that 19 rep from me right?

Just making sure you realize youre negging people...Cuz your comments along with said neg lead me to believe youre agreeing with me

Yet also negging me

If you dont agree with me tho

Carry on

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 13, 2018)

Weird shit happening... WHY DOES IT FEEL LIKE SOMEBODYSSS WATCHING MEEE


----------



## Marvel (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Levi Ackerman you do know you keep taking away that 19 rep from me right?
> 
> Just making sure you realize youre negging people...Cuz your comments along with said neg lead me to believe youre agreeing with me
> 
> ...


Holy Fuck I’m so sorry.
I thought I was repping you and I was saying GG because you basically shut down the opposing arguments.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Holy Fuck I’m so sorry.


Its all good lol

Really doesnt matter i was just curious

Im not calling you out or anything

If you wanna neg go ahead lol

The comments just threw me off is all haha


----------



## Marvel (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its all good lol
> 
> Really doesnt matter i was just curious
> 
> ...



Fuck and I’m pretty sure I was repping everyone for 19k because of the rep madness. Damn dude I’m so sorry,I repped this guys post in DBZ forums and say I had 19k rep power then I saw it would onky last for 30 minutes so I repped the fuck out of everyone.
I hope I didn’t neg them either.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Fuck and I’m pretty sure I was repping everyone for 19k because of the rep madness. Damn dude I’m so sorry,I repped this guys post in DBZ forums and say I had 19k rep power then I saw it would onky last for 30 minutes so I repped the fuck out of everyone.
> I hope I didn’t neg them either.


Its cool

Ive got like 90 million rep hence a yellow bar

Didnt feel it lol


----------



## Marvel (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its cool
> 
> Ive got like 90 million rep hence a yellow bar
> 
> Didnt feel it lol


Damn 90 million all from your  god like debating?


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 13, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes he does
> 
> Or rather
> 
> ...


_No_ he doesn't, lol. You're being extremely dishonest if you believe , is anyway comparable to Naruto literally
sensing the chakra of every one in his village while also being able to decipher between different chakra signatures as he directly noticed that Kakashi was dead,. Hell do you even have proof that he would have sensed jack shit had
not been connected to Kabuto?

If not then drop your point, as your assessment is based on him accomplishing something with advantages, which is ridiculous.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Mu has insane feats in sensing as well and he was also connected to Kabuto and made avid use of his sensory abilities, yet never found kabuto


OK and all that proves is Nagato>>Muu in sensing which has absolutely jack shit to do with him being superior to KCM or SM since both those forms laughably dumpster Muu when it comes to sensing.




WorldsStrongest said:


> I never said superior
> 
> I said peer to


And him being "peer" to SM Naruto in sensing due to a feat he only accomplished thanks to advantage, is a laughable argument as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 13, 2018)

All though some arguments do seem bizarre, others are pretty reasonable if you stack feat against feat and ignore plot induced stupidity. For example, despite in-manga track records, Nagato and Orochimaru, if you objectively look at their abilities, should be able to defeat 95%+ of narutoverse characters. 

Nagato doesn't even have to present during a battle and therefore doesn't have to risk being harmed when fighting. His 'vessels' have borderline absurd abilities such as making you a vegetable by touch or absorbing any technique, among many others that most ninjas could only dream of having. And if one vessel happens to be destroyed, he can use any dead body to create another one. If the plot calls for it, the author has to create an ability specifically to combat such an OP character, such as when he invented 'sage mode' for Naruto so he could eventually locate Nagato's real body.

Orochimaru has proven to be impossible to kill or seal, even outliving that one guy that so many people were so sure was stronger than him. Add to that Edo Tensai, which are also impossible to kill via brute force alone AND have infinite chakra/stamina AND any ability they had during their prime become added to Orochimaru's skill set. Finally, add the fact that Orochimaru has a brilliant intellect only matched by Minato (we're talking about a guy who deceived two entire villages simultaneously for an indefinite amount of time) and it becomes painfully obvious that the only reason Orochimaru has lost to anyone during the series is 'overconfidence' AKA plot induced stupidity. Even wannabe upstarts like Kabuto who try to mimic and then 'improve' on Oro's abilities will simply have them taken away with nothing but a gentle touch from the real deal.

To me, saying a character who isn't considered god-like (Sage of six paths, mother etc.) can beat someone like Nagato or Orochimaru, is a ridiculous argument.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

HakuGaara said:


> saying a character who isn't considered god-like (Sage of six paths, mother etc.) can beat someone like Nagato or Orochimaru, is a ridiculous argument.



Except Itachi or Sasuke right?


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Except Itachi or Sasuke right?


Orochimaru was weakened by The God of the Ninja before Itachi sealed him.


----------



## Strykervenom (Feb 13, 2018)

.Sakura is the descendant of Hagoromo and/or his reincarnation

.Itachi solos Prime Hagoromo

.SasuSaku is the best pairing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 13, 2018)

Strykervenom said:


> .Sakura is the descendant of Hagoromo and/or his reincarnation
> 
> .Itachi solos Prime Hagoromo
> 
> .SasuSaku is the best pairing


Well, they aren't the worst.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well, they aren't the worst.



Sakura living is a horrible thing, let alone being paired with Sasuke.

Their pairing is so OOC for Sasuke that it literally makes me physically nauseous.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 13, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Sakura living is a horrible thing, let alone being paired with Sasuke.
> 
> Their pairing is so OOC for Sasuke that it literally makes me physically nauseous.


Oh it hurts your opinion means sooo much to me . I'll never have an opinion again!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 13, 2018)

Heh. People actually like the uchiha breeder?


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 13, 2018)

KC said:


> Heh. People actually like the uchiha breeder?



Ikr, it's truly remarkable


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 14, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Except Itachi or Sasuke right?



If you include plot induced stupidity, sure, pretty much anyone can beat Nagato or Orochimaru.

If you're excluding it, then the answer is obviously no.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 14, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> OK and all that proves is Nagato>>Muu in sensing which has absolutely jack shit to do with him being superior to KCM or SM since both those forms laughably dumpster Muu when it comes to sensing.


He keeps insisting to put Mu in there when Mu never said "I tried to sense the ET user, but of no luck. I couldn't find where he is"
or something like that. WS, is just "assuming" that Mu tried to sense Kabuto and couldn't for some reason, and he is taking that assumption of his as a fact, and establishing Nagatuo's "superiority" based on this fact in his head!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matty (Feb 14, 2018)

That a Healthy Kimimaro is not Kage level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

KC said:


> Heh. People actually like the uchiha breeder?


It's in the name lol it shouldn't surprise you at all. Especially since there is a whole Fanclub of people who like her.


----------



## Azula (Feb 14, 2018)

Shark said:


> Kisame didn't have a chakra cloak around him.
> 
> Heck, if Kisame could use Biju strength, wouldn't that mean he would be as fast and strong as V2 Bee?



A visible Chakra cloak is not necessary. *As long as a powerful chakra is received jutsus will benefit*. Another example is of Kakashi *without a cloak*.







Shark said:


> So you're saying Samehada in one-panel can drain Bee *and *the Hachibi of their chakra?
> 
> I thought Samehada can only absorb *visible chakra cloaks*.



Time is not always judged by number of panels.

Samehada was biting down on Bee for some time that time. In the previous battle it was a brief hit during a clash.

Who denied Samehada taking chakra from Bee? Pretty sure everyone who has argued Kisame accepts that Samehada can absorb via biting.



Shark said:


> No.



Yes.



Shark said:


> It's a good thing Kisame can spit out a water source.



If he uses his own chakra then he is using up his reserves quickly. If he already has water present then he can conserve his chakra.

Why you deny such a simple logic. 



Shark said:


> "Another thing is Kisame's dome is a *supportive *technique per databook, Itachi with low chakra levels can use 5 offensive MS techniques famous for costing chakra against Sasuke.
> 
> Heck, the dome itself is just a lake in the shape of a dome, he already can use the lake per canon with his 30% clone, so shaping it into a dome isn't as much "amping" as one might believe...
> 
> Kisame already has Biju level chakra in base (heck even his 30% clone had biju level chakra according to Neji) so I guess "base" Kisame could use a *bigger* Daikodan than the one he used with Bee's base chakra?"



What.

Hiraishin has been marked as a supportive and low rank technique and so have been a few others. Doesn't lessen it's importance.

Itachi's techniques are different and Kisame's techniques are different.

Kisame has bijuu level chakra but to pull of his gigantic techniques he also has to use a large portion of his chakra. This is again simple logic.

Itachi and Minato can use smaller portion of their total chakra and achieve a lot more because their techniques work differently.

Kisame is just spitting a gigantic dome which is just water. Efficiency is also a factor. How much chakra is being spent on techniques vs total chakra.

And Bijuu level chakra is not a unique feat, Raikages also have bijuu level chakra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 14, 2018)

Hussain said:


> like what? Sensing Kabuto who is connected to him directly via ET?


 It was rep madness for 30 minutes so I repped everyone I liked with 19k.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Strykervenom (Feb 14, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Well, they aren't the worst.



They are the worst. Only a retard would still love, marry, and spread her legs for someone who did nothing but abuse them.


----------



## Strykervenom (Feb 14, 2018)

Llus, Sakura doesn't love Sasuke. Kishimoto alone said her reasonings are contrived. It's ridiculous.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

Strykervenom said:


> They are the worst. Only a retard would still love, marry, and spread her legs for someone who did nothing but abuse them.





Strykervenom said:


> Llus, Sakura doesn't love Sasuke. Kishimoto alone said her reasonings are contrived. It's ridiculous.


Oh no, you have called a fictional character a retard whatever will they do!!! Little does he know this character has no will of their own and does not do things willingly unless they are written to do so. Please don't put words in Kishimoto's mouth it really does nothing to further your argument.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 14, 2018)

Get that fanclub shit somewhere else this is the NBD. She's an uchiha breeder, case closed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 14, 2018)

KC said:


> Get that fanclub shit somewhere else this is the NBD. She's an uchiha breeder, case closed.


Really!? What is with everyone's fixation on what I like and believe. Also, what have I done to you for you to be hounding me? I've been dealing with comments worse than these since Monday and I don't understand why.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame (Feb 14, 2018)

-Azula- said:


> A visible Chakra cloak is not necessary. *As long as a powerful chakra is received jutsus will benefit*. Another example is of Kakashi *without a cloak*.


You're actually comparing Samehada's absorption of Hachibi's chakra to Kyubi giving his chakra to someone so they could increase their jutsu? 

Samehada does not have the ability to utilize the potency of the chakra, because I repeat "Heck, if Kisame could use Biju strength, wouldn't that mean he would be as fast and strong as V2 Bee?"



> Time is not always judged by number of panels.
> 
> Samehada was biting down on Bee for some time that time. In the previous battle it was a brief hit during a clash.


Let's recap the fight shall we:

Bee first went V1, got _absorbed_

And then V1 and _absorbed again. _

Then V2 and _absorbed again_ and reverted to V1.

Went _V2 a second time_ in the waterdome and got _absorbed again_

_Bee than proceeds to use his tentacles_ to _stop Kisame from absorbing more chakra_ to which Kisame states _"it was a good idea but just by *touching my body* you're being sucked out"_ which means this was a _*maintained*_ suction rather than instant suction.

Bee then reverts to base, and then Kisame proceeds to blitz him inside the inky waterdome until he passes out.

So the evidence is against you regarding Samehada's absorption speed.




> Who denied Samehada taking chakra from Bee? Pretty sure everyone who has argued Kisame accepts that Samehada can absorb via biting.


No one is talking about that.

Samehada cannot absorb Bee's and the Hachibi's chakra so swiftly Bee is just standing there and the Hachibi says nothing while a "significant" portion of his chakra is being taken.

You're overestimating Samehada. 

This _assumption _of yours is not supported by any evidence, whereas observing Kisame's shouten clone battle, the level and nature of Kisame's jutsu, and sensible comparison with other characters and their techniques all point to the contrary.


> If he uses his own chakra then he is using up his reserves quickly. If he already has water present then he can conserve his chakra.
> 
> Why you deny such a simple logic.



So let's get this straight:

Kisame is a _suiton user with Biju-level chakras that can create his own source effortlessly_

Kisame is discredited for _having to use chakra to create a source_

What. 



> Hiraishin has been marked as a supportive and low rank technique and so have been a few others. Doesn't lessen it's importance.


Hiraishin is S-ranked. 

And lol at comparing the level of supplementation that is offered by Hiraishin and waterdome, Hiraishin in and of itself can legit counter a bijudama due to it's properties, and every ninja would benefit much more from having Hiraishin than waterdome.

It seems you're the one overestimating Kisame. 


> Itachi's techniques are different and Kisame's techniques are different.


lol what a cop out, unless you are willing to explain what the difference actually is, and how it relates to chakra spent on the jutsu then you might as well ignore what I said.


> Kisame has bijuu level chakra but to pull of his gigantic techniques he also has to use a large portion of his chakra. This is again simple logic.


That's only relevant if we compare how much that actually affects someone like Kisame; which means we have to look at how much his techniques actually cost, how much chakra he has, etc. All things I've been trying to debate with you.

This is nothing but a general statement made to look sound on superficial understanding of the character, his jutsu and the manga.

"Itachi has higher stamina than Kisame because he could use 5 MS techniques while Kisame had to steal Biju chakra for his suitons"

See 


> Itachi and Minato *can use smaller portion of their total chakra* and achieve a lot more because their techniques work differently.


Not sure what you mean, you need to be more clear about this_ "using a smaller portion of chakra" _ability Itachi and Minato seems to posses.


> Kisame is just spitting a gigantic dome which is just water.


Again not sure what your point is here.


> Efficiency is also a factor. How much chakra is being spent on techniques vs total chakra.


So Itachi is so much better at chakra control than Kisame that he can use 5 MS while Kisame would need Biju chakra on top of his own Biju chakra to use waterdome? 

Heck, the dome itself is just a lake in the shape of a dome, he already can use the lake per canon with his 30% clone (plus other jutsu). But somehow he needs the rest of his 70% chakra, and a biju chakra on top simply to make the lake into the shape of a dome? 


> And Bijuu level chakra is not a unique feat, Raikages also have bijuu level chakra.


lol there are better ways to hate on Kisame. Try harder.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 20, 2018)

Remembered another one

Borutos Rasengan is harder to detect/see than JJ Madaras limbo clones


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 20, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Remembered another one
> 
> Borutos Rasengan is harder to detect/see than JJ Madaras limbo clones


Could not bee seen by rinnesharingan


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 20, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> Could not bee seen by rinnesharingan


Couldnt be seen by the byakugan or rinnegan in momoshikis hand that he cant see through actually

Never went up against rinnesharingan

Also...Base sasuke could see it 

Or at the very least detect it somehow

Something he couldnt do with Limbo while it was physically keeping him suspended in midair


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 20, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Also...Base sasuke could see it
> 
> Or at the very least detect it somehow


When?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 20, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> When?


0:22


Or maybe he stares off in the same direction boruto tossed that rasengan for several seconds even after it disappears just for a laugh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 20, 2018)

-Mifune not being very good at Kenjutsu.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 20, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> -Mifune not being very good at Kenjutsu.


No way thats just..wow


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 20, 2018)

CS2 Hebi Sasuke's stats advantage over War kakashi is as big as the grand canyon. 


Hebi Sasuke was getting ragdolled against a terminally ill Itachi.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 20, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> CS2 Hebi Sasuke's stats advantage over War kakashi is as big as the grand canyon.
> 
> 
> Hebi Sasuke was getting ragdolled against a terminally ill Itachi.



"Ragdolled" lul.

Itachi only managed to turn the battle in his favor upon using MS techs.

CS2 Hebi Sasuke>Sharingan Itachi>Naruto

Get over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 20, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> CS2 Hebi Sasuke's stats advantage over War kakashi is as big as the grand canyon


They are comparable in base and CS2 is stated by Jirobo to be a 10x multiplier even ignoring the fact Sasuke has the most powerful Heaven Seal 

The gap is pretty freaking wide


Santoryu said:


> Hebi Sasuke was getting ragdolled against a terminally ill Itachi


Unironically implying kakashi does better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 20, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Get over it.





WorldsStrongest said:


> They are comparable in base and CS2 is stated *by Jirobo to be a 10x multiplier *even ignoring the fact Sasuke has the most powerful Heaven Seal



If you're going to take that literally and apply it to characters on a much higher plane.....that's your deal. Be honest, do you think CS Hebi-Sasuke is *10 times* faster than Kakashi?

I rest my case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 20, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> If you're going to take that literally and apply it to characters on a much higher plane.....that's your deal


People do it with KN cloaks all the time 

Boosts fodder abilities by a factor of 3?

"Yeah lets scale that to EMS sasukes tier as well"


Santoryu said:


> do you think CS Hebi-Sasuke is *10 times* faster than Kakashi


Hes faster in base and CS1 is an absurd boost to speed, CS2 is even further above that

Hes not gonna be a flat 10x boost no...But regardless acting like CS2s NE amp from the most powerful CS isnt a wide boost is dumb...Like straight up

If Sasuek and Kakashi are comparable base to base (which spoiler alert, unless we are talking DMS vs Hebi...They are) then CS2 sasuke compared to Base Kakashi has a monumental advantage 

Im not sticking with a legit multiplier or static number...Because thsi isnt DBZ...But regardless its stated on panel to be a monumental boost even with weaker amps than sasukes

So i rest my case


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> momoshikis hand that he cant see through actually


Where was this stated?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Or maybe he stares off in the same direction boruto tossed that rasengan for several seconds even after it disappears just for a laugh


Or he was surprised that Bolt could throw the Rasengan, something that he has never seen before? 
furthermore, there is a sound after the Rasengan impacted the Tree.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 20, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hes not gonna be a flat 10x boost
> no..



that's my point



WorldsStrongest said:


> .But regardless acting like CS2s NE amp from the most powerful CS isnt a wide boost is dumb...Like straight up



A CS2 Hebi Sasuke's not able to overwhelm a terminally ill 3 tomoe Itachi with his raw speed.

If his speed advantage was as wide as "the grand canyon" as you've stated, he would have no problems physically overwhelming Itachi. If anything's "dumb", I'd venture towards your previous statement first


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 20, 2018)

Wind Arc Naruto or Asuma defeating Kisame would be the first ones that come to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 20, 2018)

King Itachi said:


> Wind Arc Naruto or Asuma defeating Kisame would be the first ones that come to mind.



People often consider Kisame>Kakuzu
Yet Kakuzu can't be solod by wind arc Naruto
But Kisame can
Despite being more of a counter to Naruto
It's remarkable how many hold a genuine hatred of Kisame and don't even realize

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 20, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> People often consider Kisame>Kakuzu
> Yet Kakuzu can't be solod by wind arc Naruto
> But Kisame can
> Despite being more of a counter to Naruto
> It's remarkable how many hold a genuine hatred of Kisame and don't even realize



Not sure why anyone would hate Kisame. He's a fucking savage and is objectively an easy contender for one of the best characters.
I do agree that he's generally disliked by most posters around here, though.


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 20, 2018)

King Itachi said:


> Not sure why anyone would hate Kisame. He's a fucking savage and is objectively an easy contender for one of the best characters.
> I do agree that he's generally disliked by most posters around here, though.



Yeah idk why he isn't more popular in the NBD. But anyone who can consistently ragdoll the Sannin is often very disliked nowadays.


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 20, 2018)

Just heard this, but someone thinks genin neji can beat part 1 Kakashi


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 20, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Just heard this, but someone thinks genin neji can beat part 1 Kakashi



lul wtf where


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 20, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> lul wtf where


check it(somewhere near the bottom)


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 20, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Just heard this, but someone thinks genin neji can beat part 1 Kakashi



It's a joke. I hope

OT: I didn't hear this in BD, but I once heard someone try to argue that Totsuka hits Obito during Kamui because it's a 'spirit weapon'. Obito's body isn't even _there._


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 20, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> It's a joke. I hope
> 
> OT: I didn't hear this in BD, but I once heard someone try to argue that Totsuka hits Obito during Kamui because it's a 'spirit weapon'. Obito's body isn't even _there._


i think i've seen that one as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 20, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> i think i've seen that one as well.


I didn't believe you until I saw it for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 20, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I didn't believe you until I saw it for myself



The Neji > Kakashi thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 20, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> The Neji > Kakashi thing?


Yes. Maybe he truly believes that what he said is true.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 20, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Yes. Maybe he truly believes that what he said is true.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Feb 22, 2018)

This entire thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InfiniteHiraishin (Feb 22, 2018)

I've heard Jiraiya > Itachi and Jiraiya > MS Sasuke

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 22, 2018)

wind kakashi=war kakashi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 22, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> This entire thread


I just read that and wow. People thought itachi could take on all edo kages??!!!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> I just read that and wow. People thought itachi could take on all edo kages??!!!


Huh?


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 22, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Huh?


Apparently in this thread it was jiraiya, old hiruzen, and oro with edo kages vs itachi. People actually thought itachi would win


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Apparently in this thread it was jiraiya, old hiruzen, and oro with edo kages vs itachi. People actually thought itachi would win


Wow and people assume that I wank Sakura. Even my worst day isn't compared to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> Apparently in this thread it was jiraiya, old hiruzen, and oro with edo kages vs itachi. People actually thought itachi would win


Plus Tsunade.

Itachi had a cult following that could not be stopped.

It was pretty amazing to be honest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shark said:


> Plus Tsunade.
> 
> Itachi had a cult following that could not be stopped.
> 
> It was pretty amazing to be honest.


I wish I had a cult of sakura fans ;-; Itachi gets all the good stuff!!!


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I wish I had a cult of sakura fans ;-; Itachi gets all the good stuff!!!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shark said:


>


Must be nice....


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 22, 2018)

Shark said:


> Plus Tsunade.
> 
> Itachi had a cult following that could not be stopped.
> 
> It was pretty amazing to be honest.


ALmost as amazing as ..... PRIME HIRUZEN

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> ALmost as amazing as ..... PRIME HIRUZEN


Yeah.

I know it may seem ironic coming from me, but Tsunade in a team against Itachi is actually a good counter as she can heal the effects of Tsukiyomi in an instant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shark said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I know it may seem ironic coming from me, but Tsunade in a team against Itachi is actually a good counter as she can heal the effects of Tsukiyomi in an instant.


I wonder how she figured out how to heal a wound from the mind.


----------



## Kisame (Feb 22, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I wonder how she figured out how to heal a wound from the mind.


It doesn't make sense but she's the best healer in the world.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shark said:


> It doesn't make sense but she's the best healer in the world.


Point taken.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> ALmost as amazing as ..... PRIME HIRUZEN



You're wanking Itachi. He can wreck countries with his finger or whatever, but Prime Hiruzen was the god of gods.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 22, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> You're wanking Itachi. He can wreck countries with his finger or whatever, but Prime Hiruzen was the god of gods.


Prime Hiruzen gave birth to Hashirama.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 22, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> You're wanking Itachi. He can wreck countries with his finger or whatever, but Prime Hiruzen was the god of gods.


NO NO you see ITachi would lose to Hiruzen. He mastered ITachis country level finger technique. ITs strong enough to destroy a galaxy


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 22, 2018)

Buuhan said:


> NO NO you see ITachi would lose to Hiruzen. He mastered ITachis country level finger technique. ITs strong enough to destroy a galaxy



That's a lowball if I've ever heard one. Prime Hiruzen's finger attack is easily multiversal. It more than likely hits into the 4th and 5th dimensions casually.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 22, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> This entire thread



Thread made me lul, this is borderline NB with their " Genin Sasuke beating Tsunade" level type shit bruh

Lord J man is enough to bring the iron fist of judgement upon Itachi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StandingMan (Feb 22, 2018)

Most things JMan. Frog Song is worshipped like a OHKO.


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 22, 2018)

LightningBlader said:


> Most things JMan. *Frog Song is worshipped like a OHKO*.


Because it is.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buuhan (Feb 22, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> That's a lowball if I've ever heard one. Prime Hiruzen's finger attack is easily multiversal. It more than likely hits into the 4th and 5th dimensions casually.


I was holding back to see if you knew the truth. Prime hiruzen is omnipotent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 22, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> Because it is.....


SERENE VOTE FOR THE FUCKING BJUII POST. IM BEGGING you vote for Itachi.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 23, 2018)

"EMS Madara>Edo Madara"

This one is just sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 23, 2018)

Brooks said:


> "EMS Madara>Edo Madara"
> 
> This one is just sad.



Because obviously EMS > Rinnegan + EMS


----------



## Xel (Feb 23, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I wish I had a cult of sakura fans ;-; Itachi gets all the good stuff!!!



At least you're not literally alone lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StandingMan (Feb 23, 2018)

Brace yourself folks–Daikodan.

Must I even say more?


----------



## Kisame (Feb 23, 2018)

LightningBlader said:


> Brace yourself folks–Daikodan.
> 
> Must I even say more?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Marvel (Apr 13, 2018)

Now that months have based let’s see what new stuff you guys got


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Apr 13, 2018)

- Jiraiya'll beat Kisame.

- Jiraiya'll beat itachi.

- Jiraiya'll sense amaterasu.

- Amaterasu can be 'Sensed' and the sensor(regular types) will get 'time' to 'dodge' by percieving chakra flow in the castor's 'ocular nerves'.

- Itachi wasn't 'ragdolling' Sasuke because what he 'ragdolled' was inside an 'illusion'.

- Itachi didnt 'blitz' kabuto because the 'blitz' happened inside an 'illusion'.

- Kamui'll warp Intangible Weaponry.

- Partner method'll 'work' against Itachi.

- Jiraiya can beat Nagato, because in canon; he was 'definitely' holding back. 

- Minato is 'too fast' for any opponent bar 'Juubi Jins'.

- Minato is a 'natural' sensor, so he'll not look in Itachi's eyes and at the same time circus about, 'dodging' Amaterasu. Lmao.

- FTG = Instant.

- Tsunade can't 'heal' from a 'shot' to the brain.

From top my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crow (Apr 13, 2018)

DMS Kakashi being stronger than Juubi Jin Madara
Hashirama losing to Itachi
Diokan absorbing Indra's arrow
Itachi can beat Nagato. LOL
Itachi can beat Obito
Tsunade being beaten by Gaara, or VOTE 1 Naruto or Sasuke
Sakura not at least being Mid Kage as an adult.


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sage light said:


> - Amaterasu can be 'Sensed'
> 
> .


It can be, as demonstrated multiple times in the manga.


Sage light said:


> - FTG = Instant.


It is, as the act of teleporting happens instantly. Registering thought and activating it are another matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> It can be, as demonstrated multiple times in the manga.


Sure, doesn't mean all can. Rinnegan users are the *only ones shown to sense Amaterasu, *_yet some act like Jiraiya level SM users can. _



> It is, as the act of teleporting happens instantly. Registering thought and activating it are another matter.



Yeah sure, but some act like once you're marked *= dead.
*


----------



## Zero890 (Apr 13, 2018)

Knight of Chaos said:


> Itachi can beat Nagato. LOL



Tsukuyomi GG

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 13, 2018)

Zero890 said:


> Tsukuyomi GG



H didn’t use it in Edo Nagato in their battle despite he was trying to stop him.


----------



## BorutoGoatUzumaki (Apr 13, 2018)

That naruto is better and cooler than boruto

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BorutoGoatUzumaki (Apr 13, 2018)

Haha Levi took points away from me you serious wassup  wit that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Apr 13, 2018)

Genin Konoha 12 beating war arc Tsunade


----------



## Zero890 (Apr 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> H didn’t use it in Edo Nagato in their battle despite he was trying to stop him.



I know, but there are those who say that ck


----------



## Bookworm (Apr 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> H didn’t use it in Edo Nagato in their battle despite he was trying to stop him.



Of course he didn't, Nagato was an Edo Tensei.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 13, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> H didn’t use it in Edo Nagato in their battle despite he was trying to stop him.



PiS

Also, calm down with the neg. People can have opinions.

Inb4 I get negged


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Apr 13, 2018)

1: Jiraiya loses

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 13, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> 1: Jiraiya loses



Simply not possible based on statements.

The dude is not only comparable to the Akatsuki as a group, he exceeds a Juubi Jin. Not in databook, not in novel, IN THE MANGA, ON PANEL.

"It can be said that Jiraiya defeated me"-Obito when he lost his JJ status.

It takes Kaguya or JJ Madara to put Jiraiya down, and even saying those 2 beat him is reaching pretty far tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 13, 2018)

This thread was a great idea


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 13, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Jiraiya'll beat Kisame.


This is far from a ridiculous claim...

Most people have both of them around Mid Kage tier...Arguing its out there to claim that peers can challenge each other is hilarious


Sage light said:


> Itachi wasn't 'ragdolling' Sasuke because what he 'ragdolled' was inside an 'illusion'.


Thats how illusions work...They arent really happening...This is like claiming Itachi can make 100s of clones of himself outside of Tsukuyomi...Lolno


Sage light said:


> Itachi didnt 'blitz' kabuto because the 'blitz' happened inside an 'illusion'.


Again...See above...


Sage light said:


> Kamui'll warp Intangible Weaponry.


Because it will

Intangibility doesnt grant immunity to a wormhole...


Sage light said:


> Partner method'll 'work' against Itachi.


Because it will

Unless you are talking Tsukuyomi


Sage light said:


> Minato is 'too fast' for any opponent bar 'Juubi Jins'.


Never seen this claimed

Tho BM Minato? Thats not a far fetched claim 

Its a tad embellished...As anyone in his tier can keep up with him and hes a tier lower than JJs...But aside from that? yeah he shit blitzes the entire verse...Easily...


Sage light said:


> Minato is a 'natural' sensor, so he'll not look in Itachi's eyes


Never seen this argued either

People argue eye contact is hard to land on minato due to his insane physical speed and the fact he can teleport...



Sage light said:


> FTG = Instant.


It is 

Its freaking teleportation 

The only thing that holds it back speed wise would be the reactions of the user

Once ACTIVATED tho...It is instant speed...


Sage light said:


> Tsunade can't 'heal' from a 'shot' to the brain.


Because she cant 

And in 99% of fiction this is a rule as well

"Target possesses reconstructing body? Destroy the brain gg"

Literally everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Apr 14, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This is far from a ridiculous claim...
> 
> Most people have both of them around Mid Kage tier...Arguing its out there to claim that peers can challenge each other is hilarious


So, you're insinuating Jiraiya has a 'chance' at 'beating' Kisame?




> Thats how illusions work...They arent really happening...This is like claiming Itachi can make 100s of clones of himself outside of Tsukuyomi...Lolno


By that logic; itachi has infinite speed in that illusion because it's not based on his natural reflexes and, 'genjutsu' completely controls the opponent's 'perception'. 



> Again...See above...


Above.



> Because it will


Orochimaru has several conciousnesses in his body; the Databook states he keeps 'transmigrating' from generation to generation; which means he has the conciousness prior to his next transmigration jutsu in his body; in narutoverse, conciousness have chakra as Jirobo and Kimimaro's conciousness existed in kabuto which he brought forth to use thier specific jutsus.

Remember Genyumaru?

Orochimaru promised him his conciousness'll live within him forever. 
After all these 'partners' inside of his psyche; he couldn't break three tomoe Itachi's Genjutsu. 

All other examples of individuals who broke out was when either he holding back/ when he fought against people he care about like Naruto; not to mention his Genjutsu can't be sensed by the best sensory team of SA plus he can remotely control multiple individuals. 



> Intangibility doesnt grant immunity to a wormhole...


Intangibility is a state of existence; where no physical material can *interact *_with said intangible substance._

Wormholes are 'material'. Gravity is 'material'. Fire, electricity, light are 'material'.



> Because it will
> 
> Unless you are talking Tsukuyomi


Manga states it cannot be.



> Never seen this claimed
> 
> Tho BM Minato? Thats not a far fetched claim
> 
> Its a tad embellished...As anyone in his tier can keep up with him and hes a tier lower than JJs...But aside from that? yeah he shit blitzes the entire verse...Easily...


Don't remember thread, tho' it was claimed.



> People argue eye contact is hard to land on minato due to his insane physical speed and the fact he can teleport...



Speed doesn't get rid of eye contact.

The speedster'll still look accidently in eye of the sharingan user; not to mention if latter can percieve former; trapping in a Genjutsu'll be a lot easier.

Minato doesn't have claimed 'physical speed' to be un-percievable to sharingan users relevant to the series.

'Teleportation' is a good point tho'.




> It is
> 
> Its freaking teleportation
> 
> ...


Depends on how fast it's teleported; the Databook gives some insight on this subject; stating it's faster than the V1 Raikage's speed. Whenever you see 'Yellow Flash' attributed to speed, know the fact it's basing on Minato's FTG speed and not 'physical' speed because 'Yellow flash' is a moniker; he attained from FTG - Databook.



> Because she cant
> 
> And in 99% of fiction this is a rule as well
> 
> ...



If that's the case, Madara would've aimed at her skull as he knows one other guy who's regeneration exactly resembles Byakugou: Senju Hashirama.

Yet with experience and intel; he never went for it?


----------

